# Cherche bracelet métal pour gravure custom



## robindesbois (11 Avril 2019)

Bonjour, étant graveur et créateur horloger,  je regarde sur amazon pour acheter un bracelet inoxydable afin de graver dessus et proposer ensuite un modèle de bracelet apple à mes clients.
Sauriez-vous me conseiller un modèle de qualité car celui d'apple à 400€ est sympa mais c'est déjà un prix sympa pour un essai...
Merci à vous... peut-être y en a-t-il d'occasion ou autre idée de faire un prix sur un des vôtres?


----------

